# Petsmart clearing out some items.



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just went by the petsmart at birchmount and eglington and I noticed they have some nice sales on plus clearing out some items. Some items about 50% off.

I picked up a small animal hammock for my brother ratter for only 4 bucks down from 8 something. Also got a 1 something off turtle food.

I didn't get much time to scope out everything since I had to pick up my daughter but if you are in the area its worth a look. The staff at this store are always really nice too..

OH! and if anyone is looking for a new cat to add to the family they have some really personable ones there that I saw last time.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks! Never been to that one before but I'll try it out


----------

